# Mikey's Crazy Dargel KAT



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Mikey and Amanda and family, finally got their incredible " BAD RECEPTION"... Dargel 25 KAT. They special ordered this beauty a while back and she just cane in a last week. You will see this outstanding boat tearing up East and West Matagorda Bay. Her fist time to get wet was in a tourney. Trust me you cant miss her!!! Even more so at night. With all these lights you might think you see a new DEEP WATER rig in the middle of the bay.*

*She has a YAMAHA F-300 with an Atlas jackplate, YAMAHA Command link gauges and digital controls. She is Black and Crisp Green Apple with Orange accents. The T-Top, Casting Platform, Ladder, Seat base and even the twin Power-Poles are powdercoated. The upholstery is custom matched the gelcoat. She has a Raymarine GPS/Sounder, Fusion iP-700, Minnkota troll motor, 2 battery chargers, washdowns and much, much more.*

*She has just a few lights on her...*
** 1 50 inch Pflash Light bar forward on the T-Top*
** 1 30 inch Pflash light bat on casting platform*
** 3 30 inch Pflash light on T-Top sides and rear facing*
** 2 Amphibian A6 underwater lights on stern*
** 1 Amphibian A12 in the front in tunnel*
** Led interior lights*
*She will light up the night !!!!!!!*

*Oh yeah... When she leaves here she went to the stereo shop that Mikey uses to get 2 Woofers in a box under the Racing Seats, 2 tower speaker, 8 more speakers mounted around the boat and of course amps... Not only will you see her coming you will also hear her. You might want to wear hearing protection.*

*Mikey it was fun putting together this "BEAST" of a bay boat. It will be hard to go unnoticed, that is for sure. Have fun and most of all thank you ande welcome to...........TEAM Mt. HOUSTON MARINE !!!!!!!!!!!*

*Danny Thrower and Tyler Nelson*


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*More pics...*


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Very unique boat with lots of upgrades and special touches - don't know if I was more surprised by all the lights or with the fact it actually has a tiller steer trolling motor?


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Man I like that boat!! Beautiful rig.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Crazy indeed! I bet it came with a crazy prize tag as well! Enjoy the new rig!


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Curious to see who made the trailer for this boat?


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Very unique boat with lots of upgrades and special touches - don't know if I was more surprised by all the lights or with the fact it actually has a tiller steer trolling motor?


Hahah yea I saw that too. No I Pilot for this?


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

I know of two people with the I pilot that hate them going back to tillers


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

KDubBlast said:


> Hahah yea I saw that too. No I Pilot for this?


*When a man buys a boat like this, when he says what he wants you just say... "Yes Sir"....*

*Some people don't like the remote control "ONLY" !!!*


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Good looking boat with a ridiculous amount of options. I would have had to go for the fortrex mount at least on the trolling motor and a 112# thrust but that is just me. sweet set up.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Holy Bat sh**!! That's a whole lot of boat not to mention all the add ons. Congrats to the owners!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Runs so shallow it levitates above the trailer....better get some better transom tiedowns it will just fly off and away.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

One green mean machine!!! Totally awesome!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow he checked all the option boxes. Awesome boat.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 8, 2013)

*Sweet Mother Of Moses- SWEET!*

Very Nice! Congrats. on a SAWEEEET Ride!


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Wow!
That's one tricked out sled!
Glad to see MHM backed off their "no powder coat" stance for this one....:brew2:


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Very cool. I like it. Hope to have as many lights on mine soon.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I agree, And for the record RIGHT now, I am not a fan of the I-Pilot , sorry, I have seen them in multiple boats that I have been on and for whatever reason the bass fisherman comes out in me.Two of the owners I was with had no clue how to operate properly(or should I say effectively) and fished very little comparably, personal preference I guess. And yes I know how to operate them.
I have a 36 tiller on my Extreme and for me RIGHT now it works good for me.



whistlingdixie said:


> Good looking boat with a ridiculous amount of options. I would have had to go for the fortrex mount at least on the trolling motor and a 112# thrust but that is just me. sweet set up.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

This thing is LOADED! I like it!

What bunk board covers are those?


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Very unique boat with lots of upgrades and special touches - don't know if I was more surprised by all the lights or with the fact it actually has a tiller steer trolling motor?


Kinda what I thought.

And for what it matters I had tiller steer on at least 4 boats, went Ipilot and dont think I'll ever go back. In 2 trips of using it A LOT Id think I got it down pretty good


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice boat. Real loaded what are these go for loaded ? 100?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I bet he will be paying for that rig for a while.............nice boat.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Todays boats cost BIG $, I would bet a hundred $ to a donut and I hate donuts that he will not have a problem paying for it. I do not know the family but there is no way someone would buy a boat like that if money is a is a problem.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Tiller or I pilot trolling motor his choice ........but he stopped a bit short and really should have had the TM painted green to match:slimer::slimer:

Very nice boat congratulations


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sweet ride...all the options you could have and people pick apart a trolling motor. Haha. Congrats owner I saw your boat in person when I got mine and it is impressive.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

I fished on a 25, I don't think a trolling motor is a very good option for them especially if there is any notable wind.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> *When a man buys a boat like this, when he says what he wants you just say... "Yes Sir"....*
> 
> *Some people don't like the remote control "ONLY" !!!*


Yea nothing wrong with the a ol tiller TM. Just funny that is all. 
Awesome boat non the less.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

man that thing runs so skinny it floats above the trailer!! LOL

Cool rig for sure!!


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> I agree, And for the record RIGHT now, I am not a fan of the I-Pilot , sorry, I have seen them in multiple boats that I have been on and for whatever reason the bass fisherman comes out in me.Two of the owners I was with had no clue how to operate properly(or should I say effectively) and fished very little comparably, personal preference I guess. And yes I know how to operate them.
> I have a 36 tiller on my Extreme and for me RIGHT now it works good for me.


Yea its pretty hard to push left and right buttons to steer left and right. Not to mention the up and down for speed are killer......to each his own and i would never own a boat without. My bet is anyone who doesn't like them just really hasn't figured out all you can do.. Its a thing of beauty slowly sliding down the land cut a perfect distance from the edge unbothered by wind or current. Hit spot lock when you get a bite and fish it out. Yes you can do the same by hand but I like to fish too.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Funny?

I'm old fashion and I am on the water QUITE a bit. 5 minutes from my house. So please spare the Rhetoric. 
If you look at my post, which has CAPS in RIGHT now means at this minute. The way I go through boats I am sure I will come face to face with one soon. Geeeezz, Every body breathe!!! Look under my handle, does it fit.

Oh by the way on the ORIGINAL post nice family to the new owner and boat! Enjoy.



trouthammer said:


> Yea its pretty hard to push left and right buttons to steer left and right. Not to mention the up and down for speed are killer......to each his own and i would never own a boat without. My bet is anyone who doesn't like them just really hasn't figured out all you can do.. Its a thing of beauty slowly sliding down the land cut a perfect distance from the edge unbothered by wind or current. Hit spot lock when you get a bite and fish it out. Yes you can do the same by hand but I like to fish too.


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Slick boat but no kidding about that trailer ? That's a lot of unsupported weight? Unless it's just the angle?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

5moreminutes said:


> Slick boat but no kidding about that trailer ? That's a lot of unsupported weight? Unless it's just the angle?


Looks like it's just raised up off the trailer, probably adjusting bunks??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> Funny?
> 
> I'm old fashion and I am on the water QUITE a bit. 5 minutes from my house. So please spare the Rhetoric.
> If you look at my post, which has CAPS in RIGHT now means at this minute. The way I go through boats I am sure I will come face to face with one soon. Geeeezz, Every body breathe!!! Look under my handle, does it fit.
> ...


I hate you for not liking the I Pilot. Friends no more! haha


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

never understand how a man can question another man's choices. . . . . .

very nice looking boat!


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

SSST said:


> Looks like it's just raised up off the trailer, probably adjusting bunks??


Look welded to me.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

5moreminutes said:


> Look welded to me.


True, but don't see it hitting any of the bunks.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

SSST said:


> True, but don't see it hitting any of the bunks.


*I hate to be Capt. Obvious....*

*The boat was hanging in the sling:headknock:headknock:headknock*

*No wait McFly it's a Hover Board Boat from the year 2020 !!!!:cheers:*


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

Now that is a shallow running boat, looks like it doesn't even need water since it floats on air.

I hope they supply transom straps so it does not blow off on the highway!
:cheers:


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Bad arse boat Period!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Slick boat. Looks just like Jeff's Kat. 

I've spent some time on the 25 Kats and they are nothing short of impressive. They run stupid skinny and eat up the chop like no bay boat I've ever seen.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

Beautiful boat!!! The lighting set up on that rig is top notch. Only thing it's missing in my opinion is the "paint to match" option on that Yamaha. The grey looks out of place back there.


----------



## hookin_up (May 16, 2013)

Insane! Definitely a fan of the light bars


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Very Nice boat congrats. I just put a Plash Bar on mine and gave it a try in Port Mansfield last week. When you cleared a marker in the boat cut you could see the next one coming. No searching with a spot light really nice not to mention the safety of having the water lit up front and to the sides.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*I have had a couple people PM me about the Plash Lights and mounting on a powder coated T-Top...*

*The lights were sent to Dargel before the top was built. The brackets were welded into place and then it was powder coated. You cannot weld tabs on the top after it is coated.*


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It doesn't matter if someone posts a $100,000 rig or a jonboat, some wiseass will pick at something unless it is an SCB for some reason. 
Nice boat, I will never own anything like that but it is what the man wanted AND he has a wife and cute baby. Must be doing something right!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Sweet Rig!!! I love those lights on there. I hate having to pan around with spotlights, so I just drive lights out by the seat of my pants!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Just saw him Rollin down the inner coastal in front of my house. Looks pretty sharp on the water!


----------



## SuperDuty28 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice rig! What performance numbers are you seeing with the 300 Yami?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

SuperDuty28 said:


> Nice rig! What performance numbers are you seeing with the 300 Yami?


I know this is an old thread but I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey look at me!


----------

